
Why the attack on our cameraman was no surprise - smacktoward
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-47219957
======
pjc50
Words have consequences, indeed. This is a very light form of radicalization
or "stochastic terrorism": point a finger at people and declare them the enemy
often enough, from a position of power, and someone will attack them.

~~~
chrisco255
Interesting, must be what conservatives feel like every time they tune into
the grammys, Oscars, Twitter, Comedy Central or the View.

~~~
legacynl
Nobody's calling for violence in those places. Don't what-about this.

~~~
samatman
Hmm, perhaps you missed this?

[https://youtu.be/07-VvcsrUIE](https://youtu.be/07-VvcsrUIE)

I don’t know what to do about the escalation of rhetoric and action in this
country. But let’s not pretend it’s one-sided.

~~~
Cenk
You can’t seriously be equating the two

~~~
eggy
I don't, but in all fairness I did watch the clip cited above, and at the end
there was a "and we will punch people in the face" comment to which the crowd
raised an already frenzied jeer to an even higher level. I am sorry, but I
reject a call to violence on both ends, and I don't see the above comment as
only figurative, since there has been punching on both sides of the political
fence.

------
benj111
Speaking as a non American, reading this thread, theres obviously a tremendous
amount of division here.

What I would like to ask though, is this the America you want projecting to
the outside world? The BBC is British, are they also fake news? If so, what
reasonable means are there for the rest of the world to get this news.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, is that international, and domestic news
are distinct. People are obviously more emotionally invested in domestic
journalism. For me this is international news, it isn't fake news, in the same
way as that natural disaster isn't fake news. These people aren't competing
for my votes, I'm not paying their wages.

------
equalunique
>66 points

>[flagged]

~~~
dang
That just means the flags outweighed the points, as many of those as there
were.

------
Zecar
> Well last night that violence unfolded in El Paso. Ron was unhurt. It wasn't
> life-threatening, but it was aggressive and violent. But what about the next
> time? Or the time after that?

This is the same shit you see from "Antifa" on the left, and it's abhorrent
regardless of the source. To pretend that both sides aren't getting
increasingly violent is to reject reality. This isn't a false equivalency
situation; both left and right are being pushed into division.

And it's the media that's doing it.

~~~
FuckOffNeemo
I'd suggest the BBC are more balanced than most, so I'd suggest your comment
here is close to being cut out false equivalency with a side of whataboutism
as you can have on a topic that's talking about violence at Trump rallies
specifically.

This article is about mindless violence towards the media that's displayed and
documented at Trumps rallys. It's not about antifa.

I don't know what media outlet is to Antifa, that is Fox News to the Right.
But I'd welcome a discussion on what we can do to encourage a more fair and
balanced media and what we do to hold drunken louts like the gentleman in the
article for abhorrent violence.

~~~
ajvs
> This article is about mindless violence towards the media that's displayed
> and documented at Trumps rallys. It's not about antifa.

This is a single instance and it makes headlines. Antifa on the other hand
have had dozens of large scale riots and targeted attacks but corporate media
avoids painting them in a bad light. They're simply "protesters" rather than a
mob.

> I don't know what media outlet is to Antifa, that is Fox News to the Right.

CNN is easily the most far-left news show. There's hundreds of videos on
YouTube of the hoaxes, lies and biased news they've broadcast.

> But I'd welcome a discussion on what we can do to encourage a more fair and
> balanced media

There needs to be stronger anti-libel and anti-defamation laws. The lawsuits
coming from the "MAGA kid" Nick Sandmann should a good barometer of whether or
not the corporate media can truly be held accountable for their lies.

My guess at this point is that the media will continue to lose trust from the
public because they can't ever be held accountable when they lie.

~~~
IntelMiner
>Antifa on the other hand have had dozens of large scale riots and targeted
attacks but corporate media avoids painting them in a bad light. They're
simply "protesters" rather than a mob.

[citation needed]

>CNN is easily the most far-left news show. There's hundreds of videos on
YouTube of the hoaxes, lies and biased news they've broadcast.

And there's videos of the Earth being flat, climate change being a "liberal
hoax" and the Sandy Hook massacre being made up

If I might quote from an (at the time) controversial Sony ad "you can't
believe everything you read on the internet, that's how World War 1 got
started"

>There needs to be stronger anti-libel and anti-defamation laws. The lawsuits
coming from the "MAGA kid" Nick Sandmann should a good barometer of whether or
not the corporate media can truly be held accountable for their lies.

America is a very litigious society, compared to the rest of the world. I'd
love to see the defense for the "MAGA kid" trying to explain that wearing that
hat was not a deliberate act

